# Biturbo swap -----> B5 A4



## lufterhohung (Dec 11, 2006)

OK - I searched the archives a bit and didn't come up with much.
Hello all,
I just got a '99.5 A4 1.8T. Love the car, but the motor's just a bit soft. Before I go & sink 3-4K into a 1.8 BT setup, I'm wondering what is needed to swap in a 2.7T? Would the car side harness be ok? My car is a 99.5 AEB 5 spd.
I assume the following is needed: motor, engine harness, ecu, tranny (optional?), and all motor accessories. Exhaust would be aftermarket of course








Thanks in advance for all replies to this somewhat ambiguous post


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Biturbo swap -----> B5 A4 (lufterhohung)*

This belongs in the 2.7T technical forum, I think. I'll move it there for you.


----------



## lufterhohung (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Biturbo swap -----> B5 A4 (robbyb413)*

hmmmmm not much traffic in here I guess.....


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

try s4 forums or somethin


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

ok so first of all i assume your AEB does not have Quattro, correct??


----------



## lufterhohung (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

no - it is a Quattro, Ndbw, 99.5 AEB


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

then you are going to need tranny(tranny ECU), engine(engine ECU), some wiring for cluster etc. probably different front axles.
I am not sure about the rear differential and the drive shaft, but i think they should work. Also the other thing i am not sure about is the computer for quattro!


----------



## lufterhohung (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

thanks for the info so far!








I have a line on a low mile S4 freshly smashed hard in the rear, and I'm trying to decide if (and what) I should make an offer on buying the whole thing, then parting out whats left, and selling the swap out of my car..... I SHOULD have all necessary parts available on the donor car, as the driveline is complete...... It's just a case of economics and effort I guess!
I wonder if there's any special problems becasue my 99.5 is nDBW?


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

my guess is that you ae going to have to convert to DBW.
Let me know if you need any particular info, because my friend is rebuilding his S4 adn whole driveline is off the car including engine


----------

